# "Deals" for cheap entertainment on iTunes



## The Hooded Claw

The iTunes store seldom seems to have really sweet deals like we sometimes get from the Amazon Kindle store (an exception would be the awesome deal Eeyore posted on BBC Planet Earth season 1, episode 1, look for that if you didn't grab it yet!  But being the economically-minded Evil Overlord that I am, I found myself looking around the store in search of inexpensive stuff.  One of the main goals I had in buying my iPad was using it as a way to entertain myself while traveling, on planes or in airports.  So one very pedestrian thing I was looking for was video stuff that was interesting enough to keep me entertained, but didn't cost a ton of money.  The champ for me so far (this won't be the case for everyone) is back episodes of Star Trek:  Deep Space Nine!  You can buy a whole season on iTunes for $13!  Even though I wasn't a fan of the show when it was aired, I found it watchable the times I saw it (in hotel rooms while traveling, usually), so the chance to indulge in some Trekkie goodness for about sixty-six cents an hour is too good to pass up.  The first season is safely installed in flash memory on my iPad.  Not everyone is a Star Trek buff, but if you are a Trekkie, this is a chance to be entertained cheaply.  If I like the first season, I'll pick up the others (they are all the same price).  The original series is also available for the same price $13/season.  If you haven't seen those in ages and want to relive old glories, that might be a wonderful deal, but I've already got most of the seasons on DVD, so I'm skipping those.

While finding Star Trek: DS9, I also noted a bundled deal of three of the "Old Show" Star Trek movies for $15.  That's Star Trek II (Khan), Star Trek III (Search for Spock), and Star Trek IV (voyage home).  For some reason it doesn't show up when you search for Star Trek, but I saw it highlighted in a separate box to the left of the main listings.  Most iPad movies are more expensive to own, $10 seems to be the going rate.  But in addition to the ST bundle, I found a few other movies cheap, most of these were $6:

The Eagle Has Landed--As NogDog pointed out in a trivia thread recently, you might think this is about the Moon landing, but it is actually a war/spy story about German commandos in World War II.  Decent war flick.

Rosencrantz and Guildenstern are Dead--If you enjoyed Hamlet, and don't mind looking like a snob, this is a fun movie.

I bought the first two, didn't buy the third, but it may be a dream for someone, so I'll mention it here:

Cinematographer Style, a documentary of interviews with cinematographers, is available for $6.  It's an obscure subject, but I'd actually have dabbled with getting it, except that it appears to be interviews, apparently they couldn't afford to get the rights to show scenes from films that the cinematographers were discussing, so I skipped it.  



Naturally you can rent movies much more cheaply than these, and I'm sure eventually I'll get around to that eventually.

Finally, be sure to check out iTunes U!  There is some fascinating absolutely free stuff there!

If you find a good deal (which I'd define loosely as movies for well under $10, and tv seasons for a less well-defined amount, but certainly for around a dollar per show-hour or less), why not list them in this thread?  You may post a deal on something another Kindler has been lusting after for ages!


----------



## Rasputina

Thanks for posting about Planet Earth, I own the series on blu-ray and it's incredible. Episode 1 for free will be nice to watch on ipad sometimes. 

If you want movies to watch on ipad, I love getting the free digital copies that come in many blu-rays now days.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Also, iTunes often has the pilots of various cable shows for free; I check the free TV shows pretty often to get things; often it's enough to while away an hour here or there.

Betsy


----------



## cheerio

Thanks


----------



## luvmy4brats

iTunes has a Spring Spectacular sale right now..there are about 20 or so movies that are $4.99. They all appear to be older comedies (Bill & Ted's Excellent Adventure, Weekend at Bernies...)

.


----------



## Eeyore

Just found out about this, so if anyone is planning on doing any traveling this year, time to load up!

Lonely Planet is offering 14 of their City Guide Apps for free until Thursday April 22nd, in what they’re calling their “Volcano Relief Sale”.  The 14 free apps are for the following cities:

    * Amsterdam
    * Barcelona
    * Berlin
    * Budapest
    * Copenhagen
    * Istanbul
    * London
    * Moscow
    * Munich
    * Paris
    * Rome
    * Stockholm
    * Vienna
    * Vancouver

Best Wishes!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks, I downloaded a couple including Vancouver, which we're planning on visiting soon!

Betsy


----------



## Eeyore

Just spotted this for those of you who like Sudoku puzzles.

"*** WEEKEND SALE **** - FULL VERSION FREE UNTIL SUNDAY AT MIDNIGHT. Download it now while we're working on the update because next week the price goes back up to 2.99!

Link: http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/big-bad-sudoku-book/id364907966?mt=8

Big Bad Sudoku Book was created exclusively for the Apple iPad to have the look and feel of a physical ancient sudoku book. It's completely gesture based and offers a playing experience that you can only get on an iPad.

The game play mimics pencil and paper and therefore does NOT have a traditional keypad for entry. Answers are offered via 'The Pen' which is COIN that floats above the game board. This control is flexible and can be moved around or docked off to the side. And either answers or candidates can be entered quickly from the Pen without 'switching modes' or using any 'buttons'. It's there when you need it and gone when you don't.

Big Bad Sudoku Book is a magical sudoku puzzle book that comes alive beneath your fingertips. Unlike many 'computer' versions of sudoku, the Big Bad Sudoku Book is easy on the eyes and has the feel of a real book. Completely gesture based and very natural, it's absolutely the best way to play sudoku.

Big Bad Sudoku has some magical ways of helping you solve puzzles.

First is the "Pen". Instead of using a keyboard for number entry, the Big Bad Sudoku Book uses a coin that floats above the puzzle. Tap a number on the Pen to offer it as an answer, or use the X to rub out an answer. You can drag the Pen to move it around or place it on the dock to keep it out of the way.

Second are Highlights - a revolutionary way to see sudoku puzzles. With highlights you can softly highlight cells, rows, or columns with the gesture of a finger. They help focus your attention and narrow down possibilities. You can use highlights to temporarily mark positives or negatives. Drag your finger across the puzzle board to 'draw' highlights on and off. Tap off the board to clear all highlights.

There are also many other gestures which conjure up special highlights. Swipe into a row to highlight the whole row, or swipe into a column to highlight the whole column. Press and hold on a number to highlight all occurrences of that number. Press and hold again to highlight all rows, columns and blocks for all of those occurrences. Highlights are extremely useful for finding complex sudoku chains.

Next are 'Marks'. Sometimes known as candidates or possibles, these are small numbers or dots placed around the corners of the cells to help keep track of numbers that could fit there. To enter your own marks tape the small dots on the inside ring of the Pen. You can also Reveal the True Marks for the puzzle and they will actively update as you solve the puzzle. True marks and your own marks are two separate properties that you can show or hide at will.

Finally, if the puzzle is too hard to figure out, the 'Get Hint' spell will give you a clue to help solve your puzzle. It might direct you to a cell and tell you your answer is incorrect. Or it might highlight an empty cell and tell you that a 'Single' or a 'Hidden Single' can be found there.

The Big Bad Sudoku Book is a virtual book full of Sudoku puzzles and is perfect for casual gaming.

Other magical features:

* Contrary to the false reviews - the game does save and restore your puzzle.
* Quick Start jumps right back into the gameplay - right where you left off!
* Numbers "draw" on the board.
* "Wipe" an answer to clear it, but just like real paper - a little smudge will be left behind.
* Operates in all orientations.

Known cosmetic bug: After relaunching the game the puzzle label always shows as EASY. The puzzle in progress reloads as it was when you quit. Only the label is wrong.

We are working on an update that will fix this minor issue and are adding many exciting new features. GET THE FULL VERSION NOW and update it for FREE when the update comes out. This free offer expires sunday at midnight PST!"

I am not Affiliated with the Seller.

Best Wishes!

_--- added iTunes link_


----------



## Rasputina

Thanks, I'll check it out. I've been waiting for EA, who does my favorite sudoku app to make an ipad one but I'll try this one.


----------



## Eeyore

Available for a short time (from $1.99 discounted to Free)

"iPhonig is proud to announce Draw It! as our first green application for the iPad!
Draw It! is an artist's, teacher's, and student's dream app. Draw It! allows you to draw freestyle, on graph paper, and on a notepad. All of which are beautiful on the iPad's 9 inch screen.

Freestyle:
In freestyle mode you have 8 different colors including red, orange, yellow, green, blue, purple, black, and white to choose from as your "pencil" color as well as 3 backgrounds or canvases such as white, black, and grey on which to draw. Finally you can pick a photo from your photo library to draw over! Once you are done you can save your drawing directly to your photo library so you can share it with the world or refurbish it at a later time! Freestyle mode is absolutely amazing for artists! NEW IN VERSION 1.1: You can now adjust your "pencil" or "brush" thickness!

Draw on Graph Paper:
Draw on Graph Paper mode is a Mathematics or Science teacher or student's best friend! In Draw on Graph Paper mode you are presented with a piece of graph paper that fills out the screen. Remember how hard it was to draw parabolas, hyperbolas, and other geometric figures on paper? Not any more Draw It! makes easy and fun! In Draw on Graph Paper mode you have the same 8 colors to choose from as "pencil" colors as in freestyle mode. You can also save your graph to your photo library to share with the world or modify at a later time. Draw on Graph Paper mode will not only be the best way to draw graphs on a mobile device but, it will save a lot of trees from needing to be cut down and turned into graph paper NEW IN VERSION 1.1: You can now adjust your "pencil" or "brush" thickness!

Draw on a Notepad:
Draw on a Notepad mode is a student's, or notetaker's closest companion. In Draw on a Notepad mode your are presented with a nice sheet of lined paper on which to take notes. In Draw on a Notepad mode you have the same 8 colors to choose from as "pencil" colors as in freestyle, and Draw on Graph Paper mode. Once you are done taking notes you can then save your note to your photo library to share with the world or edit at a later time. Like Draw on Graph Paper mode, Draw on a Notepad mode will save a lot of trees from needing to be cut down and turned into paper. If you are a student or a note taker Draw on a Notepad mode is the way to go. NEW IN VERSION 1.1: You can now adjust your "pencil" or "brush" thickness AND you now have the option of choosing from 12 different fonts to type your notes with, as well as still drawing!

What's New

-You can now adjust "pencil" or "brush" thickness
-In 'Draw on a notepad" mode you now have the option of choosing from 12 different fonts to type your notes with, as well as still drawing.
-Added Instructions view

We hope you enjoy Draw It! and can't wait to see your ratings and reviews!"

I am not affiliated with the Seller.

Best Wishes!


----------



## pidgeon92

Eeyore said:


> Available for a short time (from $1.99 discounted to Free)
> 
> "iPhonig is proud to announce Draw It! as our first green application for the iPad!


It appears that the Free period is over.

http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/draw-it/id365237406?mt=8

Interestingly, there are two apps with this exact same name in the iTunes store.


----------



## Guest

thanks !


----------



## Someone Nameless

I have a question.  When you are in iTunes you will see the same app, one for the iPhone and one for the iPad.  Are they different?  If you downloaded one for the iPhone and used it on the iPad would it matter (and vice versa)?


----------



## pidgeon92

Kindle Gracie said:


> When you are in iTunes you will see the same app, one for the iPhone and one for the iPad. Are they different? If you downloaded one for the iPhone and used it on the iPad would it matter (and vice versa)?


There may be an iPad only app. There may be an iPhone only app. There may be an iPhone/iPad app. You have to check the requirements. On the left side of the product window in iTunes, you will see the app requirements, and it will tell you which devices the app works with.

For instance, the Draw It! app listed in one of the previous posts in this thread is iPad only.


----------



## Eeyore

pidgeon92 said:


> It appears that the Free period is over.
> 
> http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/draw-it/id365237406?mt=8


Well darn, that sure was a short Freebie period. I always check by logging in to my iTunes section before posting at KindleBoards to make sure the app listed is indeed "free" during this period.

Best Wishes!


----------



## Jesslyn

I am not sure whether I should make a new thread or not, but it's a deal so here goes. I had given up on netflix years ago because my DH and never really had the time to sit and watch movies together, but breally wanted to see it on the iPad. I tok advantage of their free trial period and got the iPad app. I AM HOOKED!  I have the $9\month subscription and take advantage of the Watch Instantly feature to stream movies all the time. It remembers where you leave off and if you've got a Wii or one of the other game consoles you can switch to watching on your TV

As an aside, I think that Amazon is missing the boat here. Their Video on Demand would also be a perfect iPad feature. Nothing against iTunes, I just find it a little expensive for renting.


----------



## Someone Nameless

pidgeon92 said:


> There may be an iPad only app. There may be an iPhone only app. There may be an iPhone/iPad app. You have to check the requirements. On the left side of the product window in iTunes, you will see the app requirements, and it will tell you which devices the app works with.
> 
> For instance, the Draw It! app listed in one of the previous posts in this thread is iPad only.


Well, that is confusing. If I have the app for the itouch and then find a free app for the iPad, once it gets in iTunes, how can you tell which one is which? Won't it look like I have two of the same apps?

(Stocking up on free apps when I find them for future iPad)


----------



## luvmy4brats

In iTunes it will tell you which device it is for. They're all sorted for me by device.


----------



## Eeyore

For the next 2 days, it's free.

"Calc XT is a full-featured calculator app for your iPad.  In portrait mode it displays a nice and large calculator that looks fairly real, and you can toggle its output modes, including normal, scientific, fixed, and engineering, via the settings button.

In landscape mode, however, things get interesting.  The calculator shrinks in size and is placed on the left-hand side of the screen.  The right side can then be used to take notes on a fairly decent-sized piece of paper by touching and dragging your finger on it.  You are able to change the pen color from black to red to highlight specific items, and there is an eraser available to fix your mistakes.  Notepad messages can also be copied or sent off as an email.

Calc XT is normally priced at $.99, but for the next two days it will be available for free.  Download it right now at no risk, and you can always delete it if it’s not to your liking."

I am not affiliated with the Seller.

Best Wishes!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Thank you Eeyore. I've gotten the last few apps that you've posted.


----------



## libros_lego

Thanks Eeyore. I download the free apps that you post even if I don't have an iPad. You never know, right?


----------



## Eeyore

You all are welcome. I shall continue to post on any interesting freebies I come across.

Best Wishes!


----------



## Eeyore

Jenni said:


> Thanks Eeyore. I download the free apps that you post even if I don't have an iPad. You never know, right?


Couldn't hurt! 

Best Wishes!


----------



## Eeyore

Currently Free--

"Beat the Traffic® HD is the easiest way to enjoy a hassle-free commute in the USA and Canada. 

Beat the Traffic® quickly provides live traffic maps, showing traffic speeds and incidents on major routes for more than 100 cities. 

What are the special features for your iPad? 
- Quickly view accurate traffic conditions for your current location, or search for a city in the USA or Canada using the Beat the Traffic® App’s search tool 
- Get details of the incidents and roadwork 
- View Weather information combined with traffic within the same map interface 

Live traffic cameras are accessible in 31 cities: 
New York City, Houston, Atlanta, Toronto, Phoenix, Seattle, San Bernardino, Minneapolis, Denver, Portland, Sacramento, San Antonio, Providence, Nashville, Memphis, Louisville, Hartford, Buffalo, Salt Lake City, Raleigh-Durham, Tucson, Fresno, New Haven, Omaha, Bakersfield, Boise, Chattanooga, Redding, Macon, Beaverton, Chico."


***For those who like in-depth Strategy Games***

Currently 99 cents

"Battle for Wesnoth HD is the official port of a gigantic, complex and detailed full-scale strategy-RPG. We made sure that nothing was cut from the game, everything from flags flapping to skeletons juggling their heads, it's all here!

Wesnoth is a unique combination of tactical strategy RPGs like Fire Emblem, Advance Wars, Panzer General, and Final Fantasy Tactics. Using your hero, you need to capture villages to gain income, and recruit new units to do battle. These units gain experience through combat and can level up into powerful new classes. But make sure to protect your veteran troops, as they can be recalled throughout a campaign!

FEATURES

* Almost 200 campaign scenarios across 15 major campaigns - literally hundreds of hours of gameplay!!
* Over 200 fully animated unit types in six major factions, all with distinctive abilities, weapons and spells
* Experienced units gain powerful new abilities as they advance
* Bring your battle-hardened troops with you as you fight through campaigns
* Highly detailed and varied terrain graphics
* Three levels of difficulty for casual to hardcore players
* Cross-platform multiplayer matches against iPhone, PC, mac and linux players!
* Professional music score with 90 minutes of original music"

I am not affiliated with the Sellers.

Best Wishes!


----------



## Eeyore

Spent the morning helping my neighbor update his iTunes to the latest version (9.1.1) on his Windows computer. Saw he downloaded a really great dictionary+thesaurus on his iPad. It is based on the Random House _Unabridged_ dictionary and would be perfect for you Scrabble players and Words with Friends people. Best of all it is FREE!

Check out Dictionary.com for the iPad in the iTunes section.

I am not affiliated with the Seller.

Best Wishes!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks, great Eeyore!

(And my desktop told me there was an update to iTunes, which it's supposed to have downloaded by now.)  I'll have to go check out the Dictionary. 

EDIT:  I downloaded it already, lol!  And have used it in my Scrabble games.  Interestingly, the fact that it's based on the Random House dictionary is in very small print...

Betsy


----------



## hsuthard

I have that dictionary, too!


----------



## Rasputina

I want the dictionary that comes with the mac, I love that one.


----------



## Christina

Sudoku Duo Dual Player Sudoku for iPad is free today, seems like a nice app. 
      
"Sudoku Duo" is a dual player Sudoku game for the iPad. Players may collaborate or compete. A single player mode is also available.

"Sudoku Duo" is based upon the same powerful Sudoku engine as ACTSudoku for iPhone. It is thus able to provide an almost infinite number of Sudoku games categorized in 3 levels of difficulty. Additionally it is able to provide intelligent hints.

Features:

- Three modes: compete, collaborate, single player
- Three levels of difficulty: easy, medium, hard
- Difficulty levels are determined by techniques to master, not by number of givens
- Unlimited number of Sudoku games
- Green & red pencil notes
- Optional automatic pencil notes (*)
- Intelligent hints with explanations
- High scores


----------



## Eeyore

This is an iPhone App, but it should also work with the iPad 3G (just smaller pictures)--- 


TomTom has placed both of their U.S. iPhone navigation apps on sale for their lowest prices ever, which means you can give your mom the gift of navigation for Mother’s Day without breaking the bank.  It will also probably be more fun for her to use than that cooking apron you gave her last year for Mother’s Day.

"TomTom U.S.A. is now available for only $39.99, which is a full $20 off of its original price.  For those of you who travel to Canada every once in a while, TomTom U.S. & Canada is available for $49.99, which is also a full $20 off of its original price.

TomTom recently updated both TomTom U.S.A. and U.S. & Canada with a bunch of new features, giving you even more bang for your buck.  It now includes Google local search to help you find local shops and business on the fly, real-time traffic as a $19.99 in-app purchase, brand new map information, music fade, the ability to add locations from other installed apps, and automatic day and night mode.

So treat your mom, or even yourself I suppose, to a TomTom iPhone navigation app while they are on sale."

*** Also now available***

Dropbox---Free

Those of you that have been getting by for the last month by pixel doubling to achieve your cloud computing needs with iPhone’s Dropbox on your iPad, you need not sacrifice the resolution to get your files on the go any more. Dropbox for the iPad has officially made its way to the App Store.

For those of you unfamiliar, Dropbox is a free file hosting service that allows you to upload and store files on the Dropbox servers. With an account, you can access your files from any internet connected computer or through a dedicated app for your iDevice. The service will accept just about any type of file type from documents, photos, PDF’s and even videos. It has tremendous use cases since you can sync your data simultaneously throughout all of your devices and access them easily without the need to physically sync with your computer. It’s convenient and best of all, free.

With the newly released iPad version, all of that cloud storage access is available in a similar fashion to the iPhone but like most ports to the tablet, you get to take advantage of the extra screen space. All of your folders and files are available in an overlay menu when your iPad is held in portrait mode or as a separate window in landscape.  You can easily share your files as well by emailing links to your Dropbox folder for friends and colleagues to view.

While files are only accessible if you have a data connection, you can also mark them to your Favorites folder on the Dropbox app. By doing so, the file is downloaded to the app and saved locally for offline viewing. This is perfect for all of us that sprung for the WiFi only iPads. One additional iPad exclusive feature is the ability to export your file to third party apps like Keynote or Pages for native app viewing or editing on the go."

Best Wishes!


----------



## Eeyore

Free--

"Pocket Pond HD

Create relaxing ripples while you enjoy the sounds of nature. Interact with the fish - scare them, feed them, and watch their schooling behavior. It's your own personal pond to cleanse your worries and free your mind.

Features:
* Interactive water reacts to touches and swipes
* Feed the koi by double tapping
* Relaxing nature soundscape
* Stereo sound effects (best experienced with headphones)
* Customizable lily pads
* Thunderstorm effects
* Dragonflies!"

I am not affiliated with the Seller.

Best Wishes!


----------



## Someone Nameless

That is cool Eeyore!  Thank you.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Is iFish a fancier version of this, or what?



Eeyore said:


> Free--
> 
> "Pocket Pond HD
> 
> Create relaxing ripples while you enjoy the sounds of nature. Interact with the fish - scare them, feed them, and watch their schooling behavior. It's your own personal pond to cleanse your worries and free your mind.
> 
> Features:
> * Interactive water reacts to touches and swipes
> * Feed the koi by double tapping
> * Relaxing nature soundscape
> * Stereo sound effects (best experienced with headphones)
> * Customizable lily pads
> * Thunderstorm effects
> * Dragonflies!"
> 
> I am not affiliated with the Seller.
> 
> Best Wishes!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

The Hooded Claw said:


> Is iFish a fancier version of this, or what?


After playing with the pond for awhile, I noticed the little I at bottom right which says that yes, iFish is a fancier version. Frogs, fishing pole, different ponds, etc. I'm probably gonna shell out the three bucks.


----------



## Eeyore

Free---

Checkers Free HD

"I remember spending hours playing checkers with my grandmother as a child.  It’s one of those classic games everyone learns to play and now days has lots of variations.  You’ve got the traditional setup, mini magnetic travelers sets and a variety of digital versions.

Checkers Free HD provides a high tech interface for an otherwise low tech game.  (Don’t get me wrong, there’s definitely strategy involved and if you play with someone good, it’s really challenging.)  You choose the number of players and skill level.  Checkers also has score tracking and lets you configure player names.  Select your game, enter your name and begin.  Tap a checker to select it and then tap the square you wish to move it to.  Keep moving around the board until you beat your opponent, or worse, they beat you.

The game supports portrait mode only and small advertisements scroll at the bottom of the screen as you play."

I am not affiliated with the Seller.

Best Wishes!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

One of the options under "Movies" is a page of movie bundles.  Lots of choices, I got all three Lord of the Rings movies for $19.99.


----------



## Eeyore

FREE for this weekend only---

"Grow And Send Virtual Flowers For Free With Flower Garden

Caring for real flowers can be a huge pain.  Your hands get all dirty, water can leak everywhere leaving stains behind, and sometimes the flowers will just die, forcing you to drive into town to buy new seeds and start the whole ridiculously slow process all over again.  But thanks to Snappy Touch’s Flower Garden it doesn’t have to be that way.  The virtual flower planting, growing, and sending app allows you to do everything you can do in a real garden without actually being a huge pain, and we’re happy to tell you it is available for free through the weekend.

Flower Garden allows you to plant and grow flowers virtually, which not only cuts down on the amount of time the whole process takes but is also mess-free.  The app starts you off with a single pot full of fully grown flowers which you can choose to care for, or cut and place in a bouquet to send off to friends and family via email or post on Facebook.  Bouquets can be personalized with different backgrounds and heartfelt cards, allowing you to brighten up anyone’s day.

But Flower Garden contains more than a single pot of fully grown flowers, there are actually a total of 12 pots to fill with different seeds and care for.  At the beginning of the process, only three different types of seeds are unlocked, but as time goes by up to 17 more types of seeds will be available to you.  Even more seeds, pots, and fertilizer are available via in-app purchase.

Snappy Touch recently updated Flower Garden with universal support, meaning iPhone, iPod touch, and iPad owners can join in on the fun.

Flower Garden is normally available for $2.99, but for the entire weekend it will be available for free.  Every one of you should download this app if only to send your mothers some virtual flowers on Mother’s Day."

I am not affiliated with the Seller.

Best Wishes!


----------



## Eeyore

FREE for Today Only (May 9)---

"



 (for iPhone but can be played on the iPad)

($.99 -> Free): A unique collection of mini-games and puzzles that will have you wracking your brain to figure out what needs to be done. When you begin each of the 20 memory, puzzle, and logic games, you are given no instructions, so you must figure out what actually needs to be done before touching the screen because your score depends upon the number of taps. You'll know when you have passed a level when a "囧" appears on the screen.

The game features a very clean black, gray, and white art style, and OpenFeint integration to provide a global leaderboard for fewest number of taps."

I am not affiliated with the Seller.

Best Wishes!

_--- added link_


----------



## cheerio

never hurts to have more games


----------



## Eeyore

FREE for today only (May 10)---

Moxie for the iPhone. It is compatible and can be played on the iPad.

"A unique and relaxing word game where you must form as many words from 51 letter tiles as you can to obtain the highest possible score.

The game doesn’t feature a timer like many other word games, so you can take your time and strategize.  Once you create a word in one of the three open lines, you must keep adding letters to the word or keep changing it to sustain your point chain.  If you create an invalid word, you will lose points and have to start the chain again. Letters can be passed on, but you only have a limited number of tiles, so it is to your advantage to use them all.

The game features a short tutorial video to help you get the hang of its unique concept, and local and global leaderboards."

Also FREE---

IM+Lite for the iPad

"If you are in need of a multi-client messaging app for your iPad but don’t want to risk wasting your money on something that just doesn’t end up working out for you, Shape Services now has you covered.  Shape recently updated the full ad-free version of IM+ with iPad support, and now the free lite version of the app has gone universal as well.

IM+ Lite offers up nearly identical features to its ad-free counterpart.  It includes support for tons of services like Facebook chat, Yahoo, MSN, AIM, ICQ, Google Talk, Jabber, MySPaceIM, and Twitter. The app supports push notifications for all of its supported chat services, and for new email in Hotmail, Yahoo, or Gmail as well.  It also sports the ability to send photos, videos, geo-locations, voice messages as MP3 files, and so much more.  The one feature that is missing, however, is Skype chat.

Just like the full version, IM+ Lite users can choose to add speech recognition for $.99 a month as an in-app purchase.

IM+ Lite v4.1 is now available in the App Store for free.  It’s a universal app, so you can run it on all of your iDevices."

I am not affiliated with any of the Sellers.

Best Wishes!


----------



## JeffM

Thanks E. Really appreciate the tips on these apps.


----------



## Jane917

Moxie is still FREE today!


----------



## akpak

Dizzypad HD was released today.. Free app. I'm terrible at it so far, despite it being rather "easy"

You have a frog, you jump to lily pads at the right time, and win. It's cute and fast.


----------



## Jane917

akjak said:


> Dizzypad HD was released today.. Free app. I'm terrible at it so far, despite it being rather "easy"
> 
> You have a frog, you jump to lily pads at the right time, and win. It's cute and fast.


Is it free only for iPad? It showed up as $1.99 for my iTouch.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Jane917 said:


> Is it free only for iPad? It showed up as $1.99 for my iTouch.


It looks like only the iPad version is free.


----------



## Eeyore

Financial Times Free subscription through July 31st.

"If you’re a titan of industry, chances are you’ve read the Financial Times.  The Financial Times has long been a must-have newspaper for the global business crowd and it is now available to iPad owners as a free app in the App Store.

The Financial Times has won several awards for its unique and in-depth reporting and their iPad app includes the same great news and analysis.  The Financial Times has gone a step further to make the news really come alive with the addition of video and interactive market data where you can track stocks, bonds, currencies and commodities. One of the best new features is the ability to search for news or stock quotes directly within the app.  This is a huge time saver if you need to find an article you’ve read before or quickly see if there is any news on a particular company you’re following.

The iPad edition stays true to the printed version right down to pink pages. The Financial Times newspaper pages have been “salmon-pink” since 1893 as a way to distinguish itself from other daily news publications.You can even select from a number of their print editions including the United Kingdom, United States, Europe, Asia Pacific and Middle East editions.

Over the past eight weeks we’ve looked at several news apps (Wall Street Journal, New York Times and USA Today)  and the Financial Times app is certainley one of the best. The rich content along with an intuitive and interactive interface makes this a great addition to your iPad.

Watch maker “Hubolt” is sponsoring the Financial Times app through July 31, so you can pick up a copy of the app for free and try it out. After the free access period, you’ll need an FT.com subscription to continue having unlimited access to the content."

Best Wishes!


----------



## Eeyore

FREE--- Compression HD for iPad

"Tired of the typical “match-three” games? Want something with a little more attitude? Well, Compression HD is available now on the App Store. The game is expected to bring your game experience to the next level, with danger coming at you from all directions!

If you are not familiar with “match-three” games, these all revolve around the mechanic of creating a three-in-a-row line of identical pieces. In Compression HD the goal is simple. Remove all the hollow pieces from the game board before you run out of space.

But, can you do it before the walls close in on you? After every third dropped piece, a wall will move inward, compressing your game board, and causing pieces to shift.

The game requires you to rotate, slide, and drop colored blocks via touch controls in order to match three or more like-colored blocks in a vertical or horizontal row. The controls are very easy to use, and you will quickly understand how to control the pieces once you start playing.

Make sure you complete each level before the board is too small and there is no room left for any new pieces. As you complete levels, the game gets faster and faster. The game offers achievements and multiple global scoreboards (OpenFeint enabled). You can also import friends from Twitter and Facebook to compare scores and compete.

The only thing we would like to see in this game is the Blocked game mode. It is missing on the iPad version.

Compression HD is available on the App Store for free. If you enjoy “match-three” games, you should give it a try. It offers nice graphics and music that enhance your gaming experience."

I am not affiliated with the Seller.

Best Wishes!


----------



## Eeyore

For the creative artists---

FREE-- Gravilux for the iPad

Gravilux is a work of interactive software art for the iPhone and iPad. With each touch in Gravilux, you exert a gravitational pull on a world of simulated stars. Though inspired by Newton's equations for gravity, Gravilux doesn't follow our universe's laws.

Gravilux is a combination of drawing, animation, art, science, and gaming. Gravilux was first released in 1998 as a work of interactive art that was only available in galleries and museums. Now it is available as an iPhone and iPad application. Gravilux was created for the iPhone and iPad with the help of openFrameworks."

I am not affiliated with the Seller.

Best Wishes!


----------



## planet_janet

I just noticed that iTunes has a good selection of t.v. show "best of" bundles for $9.99 for a limited time.  They have The Office, 30 Rock, and Curb Your Enthusiasm, among others.  For the animated comedy fans, they have my personal favorites--Family Guy and South Park.


----------



## Starearedkid

I just picked up one of the Friends set, and I am debating about The Office


----------



## Joe Paul Jr.

Watching shows and movies via the Netflix app is wonderfully easy and convenient.  Material starts playing instantaneously and doesn't permanently take up iPad memory. And it's all free! (well, if you're already a paid Netflix member who gets movies in the mail).  Anyway, I'm guessing that, good deals or not, buying movies and shows from iTunes will a) use up memory, and b) make you wait a while for the downloads to occur.  I DO see the benefit... once the material is downloaded onto your iPad, it's there to watch even if there's no 3G or wifi available.  Guess I'm just looking for insights into the plusses and minuses of the various ways to acquire and watch content on the iPad.


----------



## pidgeon92

Anybody else having an issue with the volume on the Netflix app? I propped up my iPad in the kitchen when making my risotto, had Netflix on the highest volume, and could barely hear a thing when I was chopping the garlic, and it was all over once I turned on the exhaust fan. I guess I'll have to put external speakers on, but that takes up so much more room on the counter.....


----------



## Joe Paul Jr.

Funny... I find that my "Pandora" radio app plays much louder on my iPad than Pandora.com plays on my home PC.  Netflix material also goes up to a pretty good volume.  Of course, I'm not using a blender when I watch stuff...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I'm not sure whether Verena is using a blender or just chopping the old fashioned way with a knife, but I just tested my Netflix player on a couple of movies and I'm pretty sure if I wasn't right next to it, and if I was doing anything that made noise, I would have trouble hearing it.

Betsy


----------



## pidgeon92

Indeed, I was using a chef's knife to chop the garlic.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

And I'm sure the risotto was wonderful.  Was it risotto milanese?  Some other variation??

Betsy


----------



## Eeyore

I Love Risotto! Any chance you could post the recipe Pidgeon92? It wouldn't be OT because a great recipe is always a "Deal" and cooking for me is always entertainment!  

Thanks and Best Wishes!


----------



## Eeyore

FREE for a short time...

For all you diehard puzzle fans...

"Insanity X: A puzzle matching game that’s easy to learn but difficult to master.

The game requires you to move and rotate tiles so that all of the outside edges of each puzzle are gray and all of the inside edges match in color.  Entire blocks of tiles can be repositioned by tapping and dragging, and colored tiles can be rotated within blocks in order to get them to match.  This is more of casual game since it contains no timer or leaderboard system.

The game features a total of 60 puzzles spread over five difficulty levels.

Insanity X is available for free for an undisclosed amount of time, so don’t wait to get this one."

I am not affiliated with the Seller.

Best Wishes!


----------



## pidgeon92

Sure, I'll post..... I got it from a blog post a year or so ago....

*Spring Lemon Risotto with Asparagus and Fiddlehead Ferns*

Ingredients:

● 1 1/2 cups fiddlehead ferns
● 1 1/2 cups asparagus, chopped 
● 3 tablespoons butter, divided 
● 1 1/2 teaspoons olive oil
● 2 large leeks, white and light green parts only, washed well, and diced 
● 2 scallions, white parts only, washed and minced 
● 1 clove garlic, minced 
● 2 cups arborio rice
● 1/2 cup dry white wine
● 5 1/2 cups vegetable or chicken stock, hot 
● zest of 1 large lemon
● 1/2 cup parmesan, grated

Directions:

1. Start by preparing the vegetables. Boil a medium sized pot of water, and have ready a large bowl of ice water. Thoroughly wash the fiddlehead ferns, then rub them in a kitchen towel to remove any of the brown paper-like chaff. Cut off any brown tips or blemishes. Rinse again if necessary.

2. Blanch both the asparagus and fiddlehead ferns for about 2 minutes, until bright green, then plunge into the ice water bath to stop the cooking. Set aside.

3. Bring the broth to a simmer, then cover and keep warm over medium-low heat.

4. In a large heavy-bottomed pot, heat the oil and 1 1/2 tablespoons of butter over medium-high heat. Add the leeks, scallions, and garlic, and saute until tender and almost translucent -- about 5 minutes.

5. Add rice, and stir until grains are translucent at their edges but still opaque in the center, about 3 minutes. Add wine, and stir until liquid is almost completely absorbed. Add the warm stock by the cupful, stirring until rice has absorbed nearly all of the liquid before adding the next cup.

6. When rice is almost done (about 15 minutes), stir in the blanched and drained vegetables and the lemon zest. Stir in the last 1/2 cup of stock, then add the cheese and remaining butter.

7. The risotto should be creamy and tender, and the vegetables cooked but with a remaining firm bite. Serve immediately.

I always end up making substitutions.... Fiddleheads are not easily available, so I always use two bunches of asparagus. Instead of lemon zest, I use about a 1/4 teaspoon of lemon oil (which I bought at Williams-Sonoma years ago and it's so potent I'll never empty the bottle).


----------



## Eeyore

Thank-you! Sounds yummy.  

Writing it down for my recipe files now. Asparagus fresh from the Delta is now on sale at the local Raley's grocery so I'll have a chance to try this out.

Best Wishes!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Joe Paul Jr. said:


> Watching shows and movies via the Netflix app is wonderfully easy and convenient. Material starts playing instantaneously and doesn't permanently take up iPad memory. And it's all free! (well, if you're already a paid Netflix member who gets movies in the mail). Anyway, I'm guessing that, good deals or not, buying movies and shows from iTunes will a) use up memory, and b) make you wait a while for the downloads to occur. I DO see the benefit... once the material is downloaded onto your iPad, it's there to watch even if there's no 3G or wifi available. Guess I'm just looking for insights into the plusses and minuses of the various ways to acquire and watch content on the iPad.


Learning that the Netflix app was available was what pushed me over the edge in buying an iPad, so I like the app a lot. One of the major purposes for my ipad is to keep me entertained when I travel, which I do quite a bit. Often when I travel, I am on a plane without wifi, or in a hotel that either doesn't have wifi, or else charges a rate I don't want to pay. So I want to have a stash of video on my machine to keep me entertained without being dependent on the kindness of strangers! Not an issue for many, of course. The movie rentals from iTunes are another possible approach of course.


----------



## Chad Winters

pidgeon92 said:


> Anybody else having an issue with the volume on the Netflix app? I propped up my iPad in the kitchen when making my risotto, had Netflix on the highest volume, and could barely hear a thing when I was chopping the garlic, and it was all over once I turned on the exhaust fan. I guess I'll have to put external speakers on, but that takes up so much more room on the counter.....


You might be able to use bluetooth headphones


----------



## pidgeon92

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> You might be able to use bluetooth headphones


This is an interesting solution.....


----------



## Chad Winters

Yes, although I have to warn you, I use a cheap set of Bluetooth headphones on my iPod touch and there is sometimes a delay/poor sync with the video and audio. This may not happen with a better set of headphones or the ipad


----------



## pidgeon92

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> Yes, although I have to warn you, I use a cheap set of Bluetooth headphones on my iPod touch and there is sometimes a delay/poor sync with the video and audio.


Figures you would say that right after I hit the one-click button.... these are the ones I bought:


----------



## Chad Winters

oops      ....like I said, mine were very cheap and the bluetooth in the Touch is bleh. However it works great for audio and podcasts!

Maybe someone else has some experience?


----------



## pidgeon92

The ones I ordered are cheap, too..... Sony's that are under $40... I've cancelled them and ordered these... $79.


----------



## Chad Winters

http://www.macworld.com/article/150439/2010/04/ipadaccessorycompatibility.html

this macworld article didn't mention any problems with syncing audio and video...

"*Bluetooth stereo headphones: * We tested a number of stereo Bluetooth headphones; all paired quickly with the iPad and routed most audio-for example, audio from the iPod and Video apps, and sound from games-through the headphones. However, audio from the Skype app wasn't routed through the headphones, and for those Bluetooth headphones that included a microphone, that microphone did not work with Skype or audio-recording apps. In addition, as with the iPhone, if your Bluetooth headphones provide on-headphone controls, the only playback control you get via Bluetooth headphones is volume level and a play/pause toggle. Here's hoping iPhone OS 4.0-or, even better, an update to iPhone OS 3-finally brings us AVRCP, the Bluetooth profile that allows full playback control via Bluetooth headphones and speakers.

*Bluetooth mono headsets: * We tested the iPad with several Bluetooth mono headsets and were unable to pair with any of them-none even showed up in the iPad's Bluetooth screen when discoverable. Former PCWorld Editor-in-Chief Harry McCracken had similar experiences. However, we've had at least one report from someone who did get a mono Jabra Bluetooth headset working with an iPad. We're conducting further testing on this one. Update: A Macworld reader informs us that Jabra's recent mono headsets are actually A2DP-capable, so the aforementioned Jabra headset was likely paired as an A2DP device. Which would seem to confirm our suspicions that the iPad's software doesn't support the necessary Bluetooth profile(s) for standard mono headsets.

*Bluetooth speakers*: As with Bluetooth stereo headphones, the Bluetooth speaker systems we tested paired quickly and routed most audio-from music, video, streaming media (such as Pandora, ABC Player, and Netflix), and games-through the speakers. However, as with Bluetooth headphones, above, on-speaker playback control is limited to toggling play/pause.

*Belkin's Bluetooth Music Receiver*
Bluetooth accessories for streaming audio to your stereo, such as Belkin's Bluetooth Music Receiver (which I covered in a Macworld video), also work well, letting you watch video or play games on your iPad's screen while the audio plays through your big rig."


----------



## Eeyore

Give a Voice to your iPad...

"If like us you happen to be on the go more often than not, you surely came to the conclusion that reading your iPad screen is not always feasible, and can be quite unsafe – for instance, reading your iPad while driving is a big no-go!

Speak it!, a simple app built by Future Apps, can solve this problem for you, as the app will convert any text you throw at it into speech, such as web pages, emails, documents, etc… The app has recently been ported to the iPad, and features 4 different voices to choose from, plus an additional 20 voices available via download.

Speak it! offers nice features, such as the ability to create audio files on the fly and email them. Also note that the app can be extremely useful for people with speech disabilities.

Speak it! is currently on sale for a limited time, and will cost you $1.99."

I am not affiliated with the Seller.

Best Wishes!


----------



## Eeyore

Prince of Persia Retro--- 99 cents

"Just as we boldly predicted about one week ago, Ubisoft has released a port of the 1989 classic platformer, Prince of Persia, into the App Store, and surprisingly, it’s a universal app.

Prince of Persia Retro is just about as close to the original game as you can get.  It follows the same classic story where you must save the princess from the clutches of the evil vizier Jaffar by leaping over large gaps filled with spikes and battling enemies with your trusty sword.

The iPhone/iPad version of the game features on-screen controls with directional buttons on the left and jump/crouch buttons on the right.  Although there isn’t button for it, tapping anywhere on the screen will toggle actions, such as bringing out your sword.  The game also features the ability to post your progress on Facebook.

Prince of Persia Retro is a very direct port of the original game with limited instructions and features, and sometimes difficult controls, but for only $.99 you can relive your gaming past!  And really, can you even put a price on that?"

Personal Comment: I remember many many years ago spending hours having fun and getting frustrated trying to level up with this game. I think this was one of the first 'instant twitch' games, where you had to jump and then grab for the ledge at the same time using multiple controls. Real common feature in today's games but back then oh so frustrating!  

---Also Available at 50% off Today only (Friday May 28th)--- 123 World HD Geography

"Our friend Steve Glinberg, creator of 123 Color HD, is at it again!  His latest app, 123 World HD Geography, just appeared in the What’s Hot section of the App Store.

With the world we live in becoming increasingly interconnected, it’s important for today’s kids to learn about countries, languages and cultures from around the globe.  This new educational app allows kids to learn numbers and letters in English, Spanish, French and German.  It also teaches kids about different cultures and geography through the use of artwork, animation, live Google maps and musical selections from around the world.

If 123 Color HD is already among you favorite iPad apps, you have the option of purchasing World HD maps directly within 123 Color HD.  The main difference between purchasing in-app and purchasing 123 World HD Geography in the App Store is the music. The traditional children’s song selections in Color HD are geared toward younger children (preschool), while musical selections from around the world target older kids (elementary school) in World HD.

If 123 World HD Geography is anything like Steve’s other apps, 123 Color HD and the KidCalc series, he’s got another hit on his hands. Available for $1.99 Today only." 

I am not affiliated with any of the Sellers.

Best Wishes!


----------



## Eeyore

From Lonely Planet, FREE for a short time...

1000 Ultimate Experiences

"An inspirational travel book-like app molded after recommendations from a best selling book by the same name.

The app features 1,000 different locations from around the world.  The interface is set up like a deck of cards and you can scroll through and split the deck to find locations you are truly interested in.  The app will display an image of the location along with a short blurb about it.  You can also find out more about the location by following the embedded links, or share the location with a friend via email.

1000 Ultimate Experiences is available for free for a limited time to celebrate the beginning of the All Things Digital conference.

If you are going to download one and only one app today, you have to check out 1000 Ultimate Experiences.  It’s a nicely laid out app with lots of pictures and, to top it off, it was once priced at a whopping $20."

I am not affiliated with the Seller.

Best Wishes!


----------



## planet_janet

Eeyore, thank you for posting about the Lonely Planet app!  I have been wanting that one for awhile but there was no way I was going to shell out $20 (or even $10, which is the last price at which I saw the app) for it.  Just downloaded it.  Woo hoo!


----------



## Jane917

planet_janet said:


> Eeyore, thank you for posting about the Lonely Planet app! I have been wanting that one for awhile but there was no way I was going to shell out $20 (or even $10, which is the last price at which I saw the app) for it. Just downloaded it. Woo hoo!


How did you search for this app? I tried Lonely Planet, 1000 Ultimate Experiences, and One Thousand Ultimate Experiences. So far I have not located the app.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Give this a try.

http://itunes.apple.com/app/1000-ultimate-experiences/id363314863?mt=8


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Got it, looks cool, thanks Eeyore and thanks for the link, Kindle Gracie!


----------



## Eeyore

Not so cheap but a program some folks might need... On Sale until June 4th

"Those of you who have been sporting Documents To Go Premium on your iPhones are in for a special treat.  Dataviz, the purveyor of productivity apps for a variety of mobile platforms, have released an updated version of Documents To Go Premium that features the highly sought after iPad support.

The update allows files to be viewed, edited, and created in the iPad’s native resolution, while also offering the ability to transfer files between your iPad and computer via iTunes, and support for inter-app document sharing.

Documents To Go Premium Updated With iPad Support, On Sale For A Limited Time. For those of you unaware, the app also allows you to view, edit, and create Microsoft Word, Excel, and PowerPoint files and attachments.  You can view PDF, iWork, and a variety of other files as well.  The app includes the ability to send and receive attachments in Microsoft Exchange and Gmail, and access, use, and sync files stored in Google Docs, Dropbox, Box.net, iDisk, and SugarSync.  If that’s still not enough, you can download the desktop app and sync files over Wi-Fi.

Documents To Go Premium v3.3 with iPad support is available as a free update to existing users.  If you are considering purchasing it now that it features iPad support though, I suggest you do it soon.  It is currently on sale for $11.99, down from $14.99, until June 4th."

I am not affiliated with the Seller.

Best Wishes!


----------



## meljackson

We just got several of the kids/families tv show pilots for free. iCarly, Dora, Spongebob and there are a few others. 

Melissa


----------



## Eeyore

Waze GPS for the iPad ---FREE---

"SAN FRANCISCO--We're driving through the heart of the city, cruising along at a nice clip, but just in case we hit a patch of rough traffic, I know which alternate route I can take to go faster.

That's because I've got an iPad with Waze, a new app released Thursday that's designed to give drivers a wide range of crowd-sourced road information including traffic flow, road reports, and even warnings about where the latest speed traps have been set up.

Waze gives users many different views of the road, including this one, in which users' avatars turn into a Pac-Man-type creature when going down previously undiscovered roads.

Waze, which has been out for some time on the Android platform, is new to the iPad, and its developers clearly think that Apple's hit tablet, complete with GPS and accelerometer, is a natural device for giving drivers a way both to inform each other about what's happening on the road in real time, and to learn from others about what's ahead.

The app begins as a standard turn-by-turn directions tool and then offers a slew of other features, many of which give drivers something fun to look out for as they make their way to wherever they're going.

"At the end of the day," said Di-Ann Eisnor, Waze's community geographer, Waze is "about a community of drivers helping to build this map."

And, to be sure, the map is the heart and soul of the Waze app. In the car I was in, there were three different iPads running the application, and because of that, I was often able to see three different views of what Waze can do.

One of the most fun parts of it--and in some ways the most social--is that the app allows you to see the location of anyone else nearby who is also running Waze. And while there is no way to communicate directly with such drivers, or find out anything about them, it still feels gratifying to see them pop up on the map.

Eisnor explained to me that Waze is designed to offer drivers real-time information about the roads they commute on, generally with no more than a 30-second delay. And that's because most of the information that's available is being relayed from other Waze users.

To be sure, the app will require a critical mass of users to have real utility, and it certainly isn't there yet: In about 30 minutes of driving around, we saw no more than four or five other Waze users pop up. But Eisnor argues that it won't be long before that critical mass comes. In Israel, she pointed out, more than 20 percent of smartphone users have Waze on their devices, despite the service only being available since January.

One of the features that has the most potential is one that shows you the speed of traffic on roads near where you are. That's possible because the Waze service is constantly measuring your progress, thanks to GPS, and is reporting back about your movements.

Fear not about your privacy, Eisnor said. She explained that while there are some elements of the service that may eventually be able to tell users something about others, for now, Waze is making sure that everyone has complete anonymity.

And that's probably good, since many drivers probably don't want anyone to know that they're sending out warnings about the whereabouts of police or the location of speed traps and speed cams.

But other users will no doubt be eager for such alerts, just as they might well want to get photographs showing traffic conditions just ahead of where they are.

Ultimately, the point of the application is to offer users "actionable" information. In other words, information that they can use to change a route, avoid an accident, or stay away from a potential speeding ticket.

Eisnor explained that Waze's maps come from the U.S. government and have large amounts of incomplete information. Many roads, for example, are displayed as "unconfirmed" and are depicted by lines of small, gray dots. But instead of treating that as a problem, Waze instead presents it as an opportunity for users to be the first to drive unconfirmed roads and earn points for being the first to confirm them.

Similarly, you can be the first to create a new road, one that isn't shown at all, an action that is rewarded with a nice, solid red line on the map as you drive.

Data about drivers' actions is fed back to Waze, but it's a series of local area managers--sort of like Wikipedia administrators--who do much of the local map administration. Users can get new access to the maps, and the ability to serve as local area managers by building up a large number of the points that they collect by being the first to confirm roads.

For now, Eisnor said, that's the extent of what Waze plans to do with points, but she hinted there would be something more interesting in the not-too-distant future.

The Waze app is free, and so I wondered what the company's business model is. Eisnor said that the goal is to get the app in enough people's hands that there is a steady flow of new road data to add to the Waze database. Then, she said, the company plans to license that raw data to other companies to do with as they please and, in the process, grab as much of what it thinks is a $4 billion market as it can. But to users, such goals may well be unimportant, so long as they can continue to get the very latest information about what's ahead of them as they drive.

One flaw in the plan is that, since Waze is dependent on AT&T's network to provide access to the Internet, the service is also heavily dependent on connectivity over that network. And during my half-hour tour around San Francisco--a notorious bad AT&T city--we constantly lost the signal.

For me, losing the signal might end up being incredibly frustrating. And for that, or for any other reason a driver might become upset or angry, Waze offers the ability to change your avatar's mood. Then, anyone in your vicinity can see the new mood when they see your avatar as it drives nearby, whether you're angry, happy, sad, or something else.

Much of that is window dressing, however. The main point of the app is to give users the important, indispensable information they need when trying to commute from point A to point B, be it map data, road information, traffic updates, or the location of the police.

"When using it every day," Eisnor said, "you're providing value to other drivers and other drivers are providing value to you.

To my mind, Waze is an app that has a lot of potential and could well become a truly crucial application. But until there is a critical mass of users, it's only a fun toy.

That said, there's no doubt that Waze is a lot of fun, especially because you get to be part of what could well end up being a wide network of users, each of whom is willing to showcase their location at any time.

For the moment, however, seeing the occasional angry face or noticing that there are several other Waze users in your vicinity may have to suffice. But if critical mass becomes a reality, look out."

I am not affiliated with the Seller.

Best Wishes!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

The first episode of Expedition Great White, a National Geographic series, is free on iTunes.


----------



## planet_janet

The Hooded Claw said:


> The first episode of Expedition Great White, a National Geographic series, is free on iTunes.


Awesome, thanks for sharing!

I love this thread.


----------



## meljackson

Thank you! My daughter is crazy about sharks. We even have one as our lock screen and background on iPad. 

Melissa


----------



## corkyb

pidgeon92 said:


> Figures you would say that right after I hit the one-click button.... these are the ones I bought:
> 
> http://ecx.images-
> amazon.com/images/I/11p2aftcHLL._SL160_.jpg


Verena,
Did you get these headphones yet? Wondering how you like them?
Paula NY


----------



## pidgeon92

I did receive them. I like them, but..... The reason I purchased them was to be able to listen to what I am watching on Netflix on the iPad. I don't know what the problem is, but Netflix freezes _constantly_ when I am using these headphones. However, Netflix seems to freeze pretty frequently when I am not using the headphones, too. It's a frustrating experience, made more-so by the fact that often when Netflix freezes, the headphones freeze up too. The only way I have found to unfreeze the headphones is to plug them in. So.... with all of these issues, I haven't used them in a few days.

Otherwise, the headphones are nice. The sound is not great, so I wouldn't recommend them for music listening, but good for TV dialogue. The way they are designed, they would not be good for private listening - the person sitting next to you can hear what you are listening to.


----------



## Chad Winters

I had a problem with netflix freezing and realized that I had not rebooted the iPad in a long time. I did a reset and it worked flawlessly after that. Apparently you are supposed to reset after installing an app


----------



## pidgeon92

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> I had a problem with netflix freezing and realized that I had not rebooted the iPad in a long time. I did a reset and it worked flawlessly after that. Apparently you are supposed to reset after installing an app


Good tip. I will try this tomorrow and report back. If it's really this easy, I will be a happy camper.


----------



## VictoriaP

DH is currently playing a free game called Harbor Master HD.  No idea how good it is, but at least he's not swearing at pigs.  LOL!

Edit:  Well, he's been playing it all evening, so it's worth checking out. 

I found a freebie for me as well...Clickomania HD.  One of the "remove all the balls from the screen" types, which I always love.  This one is nice because I can adjust the number of colors involved to make the game anywhere from absurdly easy to profoundly annoying.  I can play these for hours, so it's nice to have found an iPad specific one.


----------



## VictoriaP

BWAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!! The very first video game I became hooked on comes to the iPad!

For those of you who had the Atari 2600 in your youth, someone has ported the classic game *Adventure* to the iPhone. While there's no iPad version available, upsizing the lousy eight bit graphics means, well there's really no difference between the small screen and the large one!

Best of all, not only does it have the original graphics, but all the original sounds are there. I was muttering for a bit while I got used to the tilt controls, and hubby wanted to know what I was doing. I didn't have to answer...when the first dragon showed up to be slain, DH burst out laughing. He knew that sound! Level 1 was identical to the original, I'd assume the others are as well.

For those in need of a trip down memory lane, this one was worth way more than the FREE price of admission.


----------



## Eeyore

Anyone remember Pong? Now there is MultiPong for iPad! FREE until June 13th...

A mixture of pong and pinball where you control sliding paddles on sides of the screen in order to not allow the ball to pass through.  The game features realistic graphics and physics, multi-touch, loads of power-ups, and up to four-player multiplayer on the same device.

MultiPong for iPad will be available for free until June 13th as an introductory offer.  The game has a four-star rating.

************************************************
Foosball HD for iPad--$2.99 Intro Price

Illusion Labs, the talented team behind hits such as Labyrinth 2 HD and Touchgrind HD, have just released Foosball HD.  Now footy fans can fill in their free time between World Cup matches by taking on their friends in a game of digital foosball.

As we described just yesterday, Foosball HD brings everyone’s favorite bar game to the iPad.  It features stunning graphics, realistic sound effects, true physics, single and two-player modes, and intuitive and responsive controls.

Players are controlled by a simple touch and drag mechanic, where all you have to do is touch the screen in the general area of a bar and you will be able to slide and spin it with little effort.  The game also supports multi-touch, so you can control multiple bars at once.  You can even have a friend help you control the three bars on your side and play four-on-four on the same device.  The controls are easy to understand, but a bit difficult to master, which is half the fun.

Foosball HD features a nifty easter egg where you can have bar sounds playing in the background to make it feel even more like the real deal.  It can be activated by flipping your iPad upside down and shaking violently until you hear the sounds.

Foosball HD for iPad is now available for the introductory price of $2.99.  If you have enjoyed any one of Illusion Labs’ other games, you will have no problem getting attached to this one.

************************************************

The World Cup is now in full swing and to celebrate, EA and Gameloft have both decided to offer up their flagship soccer games for a measly $.99, but only for a limited time.

FIFA World Cup features 105 international teams, and 10 stadiums and locations from the host nation, South Africa, to choose from. It contains six different game modes including local multiplayer and “Captain Your Country” where you can create and customize your own player, four levels of AI difficulty, and a new control system.

The new control system does away with lettered buttons and replaces them with pass, shoot, and skill. It also now offers pass indicators that change color depending on the distance and difficulty of the pass, which should help you make better decisions on the fly.

FIFA World Cup will be on sale through the weekend in honor of the US vs. UK match.

*************************************************
Real Soccer 2010 contains eight leagues, 245 licensed teams and players, 14 stadiums, and voice commentary. The game also sports online multiplayer over Wi-Fi or local multiplayer via Wi-Fi or Bluetooth.  You are also able to upload replay videos to YouTube, along with the ability to update your roster with the latest trades.

Real Soccer 2010 will be on sale until June 16th.

I am not affiliated with the Seller.

Best Wishes!


----------



## VictoriaP

Eeyore said:


> Anyone remember Pong? Now there is MultiPong for iPad! FREE until June 13th...
> 
> A mixture of pong and pinball where you control sliding paddles on sides of the screen in order to not allow the ball to pass through. The game features realistic graphics and physics, multi-touch, loads of power-ups, and up to four-player multiplayer on the same device.
> 
> MultiPong for iPad will be available for free until June 13th as an introductory offer. The game has a four-star rating.


DH and I have been having fun with this one; excellent graphics and fun, convoluted gameplay. Excellent for a freebie!


----------



## luvmy4brats

VictoriaP said:


> BWAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!! The very first video game I became hooked on comes to the iPad!
> 
> For those of you who had the Atari 2600 in your youth, someone has ported the classic game *Adventure* to the iPhone. While there's no iPad version available, upsizing the lousy eight bit graphics means, well there's really no difference between the small screen and the large one!
> 
> Best of all, not only does it have the original graphics, but all the original sounds are there. I was muttering for a bit while I got used to the tilt controls, and hubby wanted to know what I was doing. I didn't have to answer...when the first dragon showed up to be slain, DH burst out laughing. He knew that sound! Level 1 was identical to the original, I'd assume the others are as well.
> 
> For those in need of a trip down memory lane, this one was worth way more than the FREE price of admission.


How did I miss this? I LOVED this game. Gotta go run and get it.


----------



## akagriff

Multipong for iPad is free until the 13th.  Its very fun.


----------



## Eeyore

InvestCenter for iPad---FREE

"If you are into investing and need to keep a constant eye on your favorite stocks without breaking the bank, InvestCenter for iPad is an app that you have to try out.

InvestCenter for iPad was released yesterday, and quickly made it to our Top 200 free apps. The app gives you the latest information on the stock market, and beyond the traditional quotes look up, the app goes the extra mile, as it provides a bunch of extra information fetched from different sources, such as Morningstar. Best of all, the app is free.

InvestCenter for iPad lets you build your own stocks watchlist, and is also capable to retrieve recent activity by top market analysts and by sector, to help you make smart decisions about your portfolio.

One of the best feature of InvestCenter for iPad is its ability to track stocks-related conversations on Twitter, in order to catch the latest and greatest informal recommendations exchanged on the social network.

What we liked: Simple and very straightforward design, easy navigation, great source of information. Nice extras such as social networking integration.

What we didn’t like: The app does not provide detailed, in-depth stocks analysis, it is up to you to make your own decisions."

I am not affiliated with the Seller.

Best Wishes!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I'm told all good crack dealers give non-addicts a free first sample;  it gets them hooked and ensures a lifelong customer.  Whether that's true or not, iTunes apparently believes in the sales philosophy, as the pilot episodes (season 1, episode 1) for the SciFi Channel shows Eureka and Warehouse 13 are both free for now.  As always with price drops, check carefully before clicking "install" to ensure a price hasn't changed.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

http://www.ea.com/ipad

EA is having a sale on their games for iPad (as well as iPhone). Supposedly most are marked down $2. Not a huge savings, but it will pay for two 99 cent apps! I have no idea how long this will last.


----------



## VictoriaP

Free game for today only: 





Gorgeous and aggravating.


----------



## VictoriaP

Another freebie listed as "today only":





It has an atrociously long intro the first time you play it, but the intro doesn't repeat after that. Kinda fun so far!


----------



## VictoriaP

Temporarily reduced to just .99--relive your childhood!





 <-- the original arcade version!

Best review ever: "For those who've never played it with quarters, it's probably not that great being a dot-eating yellow circle. For those who remember it being awesome, it will still be awesome on your iPad and iPhone."

It's been worth .99 just to listen to the sound effects. And to listen to hubby swearing at it. 

Not sure how long the price drop on this is good for (posted Thursday, 7/1).


----------



## Jane917

For you moms of young kids, each Friday momswithapps.com highlights a free app for kids. Great for teachers too!


----------



## lynninva

Brain Challenge HD for iPad is on sale for $.99 for a limited time. Description

"Just like your body, your brain needs exercise to stay in shape. Maintaining it simply involves completing small exercises without pain, stress, or boredom. That's where Brain Challenge™ comes in! It's like a real vitamin boost for your brain. More than just a game, Brain Challenge is your personal coach and an entertaining, easy solution for keeping your brain alert. With various fun exercises, train your brain whenever and wherever you want on your iPad!"


----------



## Eeyore

For those of you familiar with the old Lucasgames, Monkey Island 2 Special Edition: LeChuck's Revenge for iPad - LITE is now FREE for a limited time for the iPad.

More Pirates! More Adventure! More Monkeys! Relive the second hilarious swashbuckling misadventure of the wannabe pirate Guybrush Threepwood in signature special edition detail!

FEATURES:

Play it again for the first time with signature Special Edition features:
o High-definition graphics: All new re-imagined contemporary art style, hand-drawn and presented in high definition.

o Voice over: Complete voice over using original Monkey Island franchise cast members brings the story and characters to life like never before, now available for both the Special Edition and Classic modes.

o Renewed music score: Re-mastered and re-recorded musical score using live instruments.

o Special Edition and Classic modes: Scene-for-scene hot swap lets you seamlessly transition between Special Edition and Classic modes at anytime during gameplay.

o Hint system: In-game puzzle hint system keeps the puzzles fresh and fun.

Plus, includes all new features:
o Direct control: Choose how you play -- use the classic point-and-click interface or the all new intuitive direct character control for a more interactive gameplay experience.

o Object highlighting: Interactive object highlighting provides quicker clues to finding hidden objects.

o Behind the scenes art: An in-game art viewer lets players view fantastic never-before-seen artwork from both the Classic and Special Edition versions of the game.

o Original developer commentary: Listen to select scene commentary from Ron Gilbert, Tim Schafer and Dave Grossman as they share funny stories and chronicle the development of the original Monkey Island™ 2: LeChuck's Revenge™.

Best Wishes!


----------



## akagriff

Monkey island is a trial. According to son, he got a thank you for playing the trial game.


----------



## VictoriaP

Here's a new freebie: Blackout!

http://ax.itunes.apple.com/us/app/blackout/id365816009?mt=8#ls=1

This is a puzzle chain type of game--link detonators with energy crystals to for pathways for energy to reach and power up the lights for a city. The game IS timed, for those who fret over that, but overall the first 20 levels aren't bad. I made it to level 19 before I first came up on the time limit. LOL

DH and I played this one on our iPads for a few hours last night. It's designed for iPhone, but looks remarkably good on the iPad (and it's a little easier to play on the big screen!)

No idea how long the free promotion is, so grab it quick if it's of interest!

_Two playing tips:

Chains must start with a detonator and contain at least *three* crystals of the same color. DH and I both missed this point at first, and were frustrated that we'd try to make a chain with no results.

Bonus crystals are earned by racking up enough chains of one color. As such, if you're short on time, focus on the green crystals...they reset the clock!

Bonuses by color:

*Detonate red crystals to unlock a superbomb, destroying the surrounding objects! 
* Special green crystals reset your timer.
*Randomize your game board with the blue crystal power up!
*Yellow crystals instantly eliminate all the obstacles blocking your path!
_


----------



## sem

Yes, I fret about timers but I really fret when the music starts to go manic - I go manic, too! I have learned to mute the music and I can continue to make progress. Since this app is free, I will try it and if my blood pressure spikes, I can delete it. Thanks for the tips!


----------



## VictoriaP

If you enjoy the game show "Cash Cab" on the Discovery Channel, the App version is available for FREE today in the App Store (normally $2.99).  DH and I played it a bit this morning, and they've done a pretty good job with translating it to a video game format.  

There are additional question packs you can purchase from within the app at .99 each, but so far, we haven't needed to.  Although designed for the iPhone, the game scales just fine to the iPad.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ad in today's Wash Post: "One Week Only, Free eBooks from Kaplan Only on the iBookstore August 24-30. Visit http://kaplanpublishing.com/itunes." Haven't looked to see what's there, and it's almost over, but I thought I'd put it out there for anyone interested...

Betsy


----------



## pidgeon92

The link opens iTunes, there is a message about the free books, but there is nothing else listed.


----------



## gadgetgirl003

pidgeon92 said:


> The link opens iTunes, there is a message about the free books, but there is nothing else listed.


If you open iBooks on your iPad, iPhone or ipod TOUCH, and search "Kaplan Publishing" there are may free books right now. Since it says that they are only available via iBooks this makes sense.


----------



## lynninva

I clicked on Betsy's link on my iPad and it took me to the iTunes store with clickable links to select each item. 

DS has to take the GRE this fall, so I grabbed a number of them. Now I guess I will have to share my iPad.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

pidgeon92 said:


> The link opens iTunes, there is a message about the free books, but there is nothing else listed.


Yes, it works if you are viewing on the iPad.  I didn't try it on my PC as I mostly surf the 'Net on my iPad. Sorry.


Betsy


----------



## ValeriGail

akagriff said:


> Monkey island is a trial. According to son, he got a thank you for playing the trial game.


My son found the full version of Monkey island on sale today for $.99. So far, he's spent about 2 hours playing and he's 14! lol. He was like "hey mom, remember that very first game you bought me for the computer when I was little? The monkey island one? Can I have it on my iphone!" LOL

Aslo, I'm not sure how much it was before cause when I searched for it last week it didn't show up in the app store... but 4 elements (gem/puzzle/search game) is $.99 today too. I was very excited to see that, and it was hubby that found it. For now on, I'm just gonna tell them two which game I'm wanting and let them search for it, they seemed to have luck finding it and priced good too!


----------



## Chad Winters

Appshopper.com has an RSS feed that updates with apps that are on sale. It's pretty frequent that good apps go on sale for 99c for a short time to up their rankings.


----------



## ValeriGail

OMGosh!! that is an awesome site!!  They also have an app, but I haven't looked at it yet.  So far, I think I've picked up about 5 silly apps that I just had to have, cause well... they were silly!  Like A karaoke app, and a cute little fishing game for the kids.  I would have never found those on my own!  Too cool, that site!


----------

